# YA YA YA Rochester,Buffalo



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

About time some real snow to push ! ! If the snow keeps up it wont come down,,( Get it ) ha

Seriously we are getting the start of up to 2 feet .... Looks amazing when it snows and everything is such a virgin white . . Well out by 2am back and out again from the looks of this one..And again tomorrow ! !


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Ummmm we got about 3", it's the freaking drifting thats causing the problems.


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

I just got back from ym small route of 6 driveways, and it's pretty nasty here. About 14" acumulated in wayne county. Looks like the towns have the main roads under control. I'm gonna nap, fuel up and make another run around noon.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

I held off to 3:30am here and I would guess 8 inches fell ,, did one run will make another around 2 pm .


----------



## bird (Oct 13, 2006)

*18" on the ground and still comin*

I'm plowing two 3/4 mile rightof ways and 7 driveways started at 7:00 and just pulled in. Visibility 1/8 mile if that! Old 88 Dodge is working hard! I'm in south Bristol.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I started last night plowing 5-6" at 2am, by the time I got to the end of my route it was 6am and my big lot had 10-11" in it Normally takes me 33 minutes with 3", took me 1 hour and 4 minutes. Then I helped a buddy with his route (solenoid and backup melted) then it was time to do the route again, haven't plowed less that 5" in the last 15 hours.

I got picts and video, but that will have to wait, we already have 3" down again, so it looks like it is time to go again. Man, might end up plowing 4 times in one event, dang, too bad most are seasonal 

Oh yeah, I'll post some picts of my truck, some moran ran into the back side of me last snow storm and pushed me into another car:realmad: :crying: , Truck will be out for a month and pushing over 10k in repairs. Picts later...


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

I just got back my 1 hour run took 2.5 ,,Plus I hate to admit it ,,I got stuck WTF :crying:  

That was fun though I have not been stuck in so long I forgot how the stomach turns and temper flairs when that happens..I do have to say I was lucky there where 3 of us on that street, I just walked over a few driveways and asked to be pulled out by a fellow plower ! ! Tossed him $20.00 . . .

The neighbor to where i was stuck was laughing as he watched , turned off snow blower and figured he would watch me dig.. I am glad I did not provide any more entertainment then I had by just getting stuck . .

Ohh and the kicker to it is the driveway I plow I hate , it is sandwiched between a fence and a house and the snow drifted so deep there was no way ya could have walked through it . .I knew as soon as I got base cleaned out i was in for trouble . . . 

Need to remember to cancel that contract next year ! ! ! ! 

But still all in all it is fun , , , , I love plowing . .


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

We ended up with 12"+. Lost a tranny on the 10 driveway, hetic night, worse morning, houses got plowed twice commercials 1 1/2 times. Need to sleep, gotta go back out at 3am and clean the lots, salt and then bring out the loader to move snow payup


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

I started around 12:30 am and with the exception of a 1 hour break for dinner and a shower, I worked 18 hrs straight. Got everyone at least 2 times, some three, and had a load of one time push calls. You know the ones " I am drifted/snowed in and need a guy for 1 time". Hell I took them all and made an extra $320!!!payup Gotta love it!!!

Looking good for some drifting work tomorrow. Time for sleep so I can get up early and go clean them out before traffic starts in the a.m.

Hope the phone keeps ringing!!!


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

I plowed at 2:30am and again at 2:30pm. There was at least 8 inches each time I went out. I turned down 4 one time plows because I was beat. Oh well got to get some rest now. Looks like 1 to 2 inches tonight so I'll wait untill morning to decide what to do.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm going out now to do the final clean up from yesterdays slamming, I'm expecting to see about 3" left from last evening- was hoping for another 2" tonight but its not snowing yet. At least I'll have all the town plow crap cleaned up. Man when I got home the second time yesterday they had put a pile 4' high at the bottom of my driveway


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Just got done cleaning up from yesterday. The town plows and drifting just extended my road time immensely. Oh well.

I am gonna be like Mow & Snow and turn down the one timers today. Need some big time rest while the house is quiet.

Nighty night!!!


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

Pearcelawn;371729 said:


> Just got done cleaning up from yesterday. The town plows and drifting just extended my road time immensely. Oh well.
> 
> I am gonna be like Mow & Snow and turn down the one timers today. Need some big time rest while the house is quiet.
> 
> Nighty night!!!


If you need help with any drives let me know, I'm always hunting for drives. 315-576-4056, Martin.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Helped out Mike (Got Grass) today with his lot 2-3' of snow in it with 4-5' drifts. Mike also lost his tranny about the same time I lost mine, the other night. So I took 2 trucks over to do his lot. Guess what the Ford couldn't handle it and the tranny popped. Not a good week for trannys. Now we have 35+ mph winds and I only have 1 truck left lol.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

1lowGMC- Thanks. I took your # down and will give you a call if necessary. I see the 315 code and Webster is probably better for you if I need help. Will keep that in mind also. Again, Thanks.

Earthscapes- What are you doing to those poor trucks!!!!  LOL Sorry to hear about the tranny issues there. Hope you are able to get it straightened out!!


----------

